# Repurposed Xmas tree stands--ideas?



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I saw that Walmart had Xmas tree stands (plastic) for something like $8 and thought they would make a good stand for some of the hanging props that I have. Shouldn't be hard to find a pole to fit.

I also noticed that ABC Distributing/LTD Commodities has tree stands that revolve. I thought this might be a good idea for some props. I know there's a spinning motor that's sold for props but attaching it overhead isn't always something I can do plus you have the weight issue, so I figured adding a pole and prop to a revolving stand might work out better in a lot of circumstances. The artificial tree stand ($14) holds trees up to 7-1/2 feet and up to 80 lbs, revolves 350 degrees and it reverses direction so as not to tangle cords. The live tree stand ($18) accommodates 4 to 7 feet trees and up to 70 lbs. It rotates 150 degrees and reverses.

http://www.abcdistributing.com/home...1&Ntt=tree+stand&N=35&Nao=0&R=444352-9X2J---2

If you shop LTD search under "revolving tree stand". It's the same item.

What kind of props do you guys find that lend themselves to a revolving motion? Want to plan something for next year.


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

yeah we're using the 8 dollar walmart stands to support some outdoor wall we're using, they're working pretty well.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

shaunathan said:


> yeah we're using the 8 dollar walmart stands to support some outdoor wall we're using, they're working pretty well.


That sounds like a novel idea. Do you mean you put a pole in them and then run draping material in between the poles? Are you anchoring the bases somehow?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I have 1 of the revolving type, and it works well on a static prop...turns it around in a nice slow motion....I've got 3 skellies on it.


----------

